# Bilder Galerie zum selber Hosten



## Mad-Line (10. August 2013)

Moin,
sagt mal hat einer einen Tipp.
Gibt es außer Coppermine noch eine Bilder Galerie zum selber Hosten die evtl auf stand der Technik ist. So wie z.b Flickr 

Sie sollte eine große menge an Bilder verwalten können und Multiuser zum Hochladen verwalten können. Darf auch was Kosten.

wäre für Hilfe Dankbar

Gruß Mad


----------

